
Ramen noodles are apparently responsible for one in five childhood scald burns - rustcharm
https://6abc.com/health/warning-about-instant-soups-like-ramen-/4611012/
======
robotbikes
Disposable microwavable meals in cheap foam with scalding water have no place
in a home when you can simply use a cooking pot to boil water and use the
ramen that isn't inside of a foam bowl. So ramen itself isn't to blame so much
as a unsafe convenience packaging that people evidently give to their kids
while forgetting the laws of thermodynamics.

------
walrus01
Not to be confused with retinal burns caused by Raman amplifiers.

~~~
setr
I find it hard to believe this is a confusion people are making.

Im not even sure I believe you confused the two

~~~
walrus01
I'm not serious. The original post title had it spelled "Raman".

